# Smolov for 260+ Squ7at



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

alright guys not been training very well for months now want to get my equal pb squat back up as fast as possible and possibly more would like 260+ in wraps (current pb being 250kg.......plus love brutal training so smolov it is

based it on a max of around 230 as an estimate of where i am currently

intro cycle week 1

day 1

squats

barx loads x2

60kxloads x 2

80kxloads

149kgx8x3

172kgx5

184kgx2x2

195kgx1

some pasued benching for speed work

10 sets of 3 at 120kg

done cant wait for tmoz


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

back is bit tender now legs are fine currently though

have really hammered the food today, lots of eggs, steak, milk cereal etc

looking forward to squatting tmoz bigtime


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck with it ,

thought your journal had been quiet!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers buddy got to do that exact same session and weight shortly lol

not going to be easy haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

intro cycle week 1

day 2

squats

barx loads x2

60kxloads x 2

80kxloads

149kgx8x3

172kgx5

184kgx2x2

195kgx1

all the same as yesterday, felt comfy enough but generally feel fuked now lol, heavier tmoz then few days of lunges and stretches to rest up


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunges

Killer for me.

But got to do them sometimes!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mygym said:


> Lunges
> 
> Killer for me.
> 
> But got to do them sometimes!


that should be the easy bit, will be mainly focusing on stretch with them

today was tough physically training heavy squats two days in row, tmoz will be tougher


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You'll probably hit a wall by week 5 or so mate. Hang in there if you do, your body will adapt:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You'll probably hit a wall by week 5 or so mate. Hang in there if you do, your body will adapt:thumbup1:


cheers ming Im not sure if im doing the whole thing or just the 2 week intro and 4 week base

seen guys get a good 20-30kg just from base but wil see whats what

thnks for popping in buddy as i know youve been there and done it


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Subbed, keeping my eye on this one. Love a good squat!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Brodger2 said:


> Subbed, keeping my eye on this one. Love a good squat!


cheers buddy my squat was neglected last 12 months so time to get it back up and beyond

will start some vids next week


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update , feel absoloutly fcked now which is to be expected , one more squat day tmoz then no more till next week so be nice rest massive food, next week is tough but squat every other day which will be nice to have rest day between

ben watching big raw squat vids, dont think i will stop smolov now till get a 270 so probably running 13 weeks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IN


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> IN


cheers buddy 

them russians are crazy fckers, and strong as fck, guess youve got to do some crazy sh1t sometimes to lift big


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> them russians are crazy fckers, and strong as fck, guess youve got to do some crazy sh1t sometimes to lift big


Well you are about to find out


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Only trouble is if you good gains ill have to give it ago 13 weeks of squats ouch!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

smolov week 1 intro cycle

day 3

warmupx loads

172kgx5x

172kgx5

172kgx5

172kgx5

184kgx3

195kgx2

195kgx2

218kgx1

done 3rd day in row of squat no squatting till monday no which is nice, just lots of stretches, lunges and some plyometrics as smolov instructs

feeling good excited for next week


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

oh and for what its worth ive neevr slept this well since being a baby lol, best sleeps of my life since starting this crazy ride haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update , really in agony everywhere today joints, muscle everything, struggled to get out of bed this morning took a few painkillers and feel better now, feel im deffo on the verge of overtraining but body will adapt

got lunges and stretches later will update but nothing interesting really


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

boring but nice and easy going session today

lunges 60kx loads

loads of stretching of legs

ghrx2

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

event with si today

log

warmup

80kxfew

90kxfew

115x3

130 failed on press

130 failed on press new i was nowhere near this today strength wise

husaffel stone 120kg

two runs with 20mt there and 20mt back, took a little getting hang of still struggled to get my arms round it but first go on this so quite pleased, bit of work on technique needed more than anything i think, had my lungs blowing big time felt so unfit lol

yoke

160x20m there 20 m back

240x20m

320x20m

350x20m with one drop

350x20m with one drop

first proper yoke with decent weight since giants live comp so was expected , pleased overall

atlas stone run

110,120,140,160 failed to load close though, tryed again and was fked by then

110,120, 160 failed 160 again was just too much today but will go in 2 weeks easy i think

overall pleased as first heavish session in a long time felt ok, si was on looking masive and strong as fck especially on stones in prep for uk's in 4 days think he is going to takes some names and be right up there this year


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

That looks like a nice day

Strong fecker!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mygym said:


> That looks like a nice day
> 
> Strong fecker!


enjoyed it alot

far from decent weights but will be back tot he big numbers i was lifting earlier this ry fast now i think


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I've found it (I did get the wrong one), mad fcker, squatting every day 

Good weights flying up mate, well done.

I'll be following.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I've found it (I did get the wrong one), mad fcker, squatting every day
> 
> Good weights flying up mate, well done.
> 
> I'll be following.


cheers buddy support alway much appreciated

today took alot of warming up after events hips still sore

squat

barxloads

60kxloadsx2

100kxloads

140kx1

180kx5

strict press

barxloads

40kxloads

60kx5

70kx5

80kx5

90kx5x5


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

havent updated much but still going to plan

yesterday was smolov base cycle day 1 but did some other bits too for fun

deadlift

220x5

240x3 easy left it there

squats 5x7 at 161

strict log

80x5

90x5

100kx3 pb

biceps and chins


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was great considering heavy training yesterday, deviated from smolov plan abit but the graft is still there, felt very strong

squats

barxloads

60kxloads

80kxloads

100kx5

120kx5

140x5

170kx1

200kx1

230kx3....rather pb or equal but cant remember

170x5x3

front squats

60kx3

80kx3

100kx3

140kx3

160kx1

185x1 easy pb should be good for 200 in 4 weeks

Paused fronties

140x4

done, test my new max in 4 weeks deffo 200 fronty would like 210, also want 260 back will go I feel, loving squats at the moment, not bad considering yesterday heavy work no squats till wed/thursday now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

legs and back ruined currently, just smashed a massive pizza with hotdogs and doughnuts for them doms lol

strict press tmoz no squats two more squat sessions this week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome rick I'll check vids tomorrow on pc as they not playing on phone .

Looking solid mate


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice going pal.

I'm currently squatting 3 times a week, heavy/medium/light and making pb's every week. I'm not following a strict routine I'm just making it up as I go along but squatting more often is deffo good for most people. Keep up the hard graft


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Awesome rick I'll check vids tomorrow on pc as they not playing on phone .
> 
> Looking solid mate


cheers fella its going really well, hoping for a big carryover to deadlift aswell when go for it in 5-6 weeks times


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Nice going pal.
> 
> I'm currently squatting 3 times a week, heavy/medium/light and making pb's every week. I'm not following a strict routine I'm just making it up as I go along but squatting more often is deffo good for most people. Keep up the hard graft


cheers mate , I love squatting now dont think I will ever go back to neglecting it will always try for atleast 2x a week

keep me posted on your progress buddy looking in good shape in avi too mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well guys legs and back shot today, lots of food and some pressing on the menu


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers fella its going really well, hoping for a big carryover to deadlift aswell when go for it in 5-6 weeks times


i need to sort my deads out lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i need to sort my deads out lol


they look solid mate maybe have a good deload if your feeling brunt out from so many comps?

the strength is deffo there


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> they look solid mate maybe have a good deload if your feeling brunt out from so many comps?
> 
> the strength is deffo there


i just want a bigger dl lol as we all do


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb:

Good to see you back at it mate.....

Great squatting...... the real deal..

oh yeah and hurrah for a fellow pizza guzzler...lol x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Good to see you back at it mate.....
> 
> ...


why thank you smolov is nearly as intense as your crazy workouts 

Did enjoy my pizza appetite is big recently with all the squats but realy do need to clean the food up and eat healthier haha xx

today was tough probably too tough felt drained from the off, so didnt go mega heavy, not focused on pressing much so was happy with some mod weight and work

push press

warmupxloads

work set of 120kx3 and 120kx2

strict press

work set of 90kx4, and 75kx8 should of had 5-6 at 90 but didnt want to push with workloads ahead, need to get my tricep power back what it was earlier this yr


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

light deads tmoz off blocks then squats friday and saturday night


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

currently bodyweight is sitting at 18.5 stone with not much effort

going to start bulking diet friday and eating really big, want to be 20 stone in 6 weeks when go for big squat see if it will help much


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I am very interested in smolov. I will catch up on this journal.

You're a strong dude by the way!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Big_Z said:


> I am very interested in smolov. I will catch up on this journal.
> 
> You're a strong dude by the way!


cheers mate im loving it so far ( well my modified version lol)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice session today sensible smart graft, got a plan in motion for slow build up for 320kg from floor in around 10 weeks time after squat cycle

few sets of cleans from blocks

17 inch dead

100kx3

140kx2

180kx1

220kx1

250kx5

250kx5

250kx5

deficit

speed work

60x3

100kx2

145kx1

180kx1

220kx3

chins 3 sets of 10 at bw

as said while im doing so much squatting the pulls will be kept lighter but with alot of quality work like today after squats will work toward big deadlift from floor


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solid lifting rick good vids too :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> solid lifting rick good vids too :thumbup1:


cheers mate nice slow work with the deadlift while focusing on squats


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah best way mate .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

How's Smolov going mate? Enjoying it? Wanting to try this, may do this after Cube.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> How's Smolov going mate? Enjoying it? Wanting to try this, may do this after Cube.


probably the most ive enjoyed training in a long time , the tougher the better for me and this sh1t is real tough

tonight was

squats

warmup then

7 sets of 5 at 190

tmoz is 10 sets of 3 at 195

vids to be uploaded later of tonight session got wiskey to drink now 

LOVE smolov, gonna smash 270 squat this year


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> probably the most ive enjoyed training in a long time , the tougher the better for me and this sh1t is real tough
> 
> tonight was
> 
> ...


Enjoy whisky mate, you've earned it.

Liking the sound of this, will defo do it after Cube.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

haha cheers pal need to get on you would probably end up squatting 300 easy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was tough sweated out the wiskey so all good

smolov week 3 day 4

work sets

squat 205 10 sets of 3

some strict log and incline nothing too mad

few rounds on the bag

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update had a week off from squatting and everything as was ill all last week

last night didnt follow smolov did my own thing but went very well everything felt very easy

squats

warmupxloads

100kx3

140kx3

180kx1.......flew never felt so light felt like 60k lol

220kx1

235kx3..pb more there want this for 5 in 2 weeks

180 5x5 easy

some light leg press worked up to 5 plates a side for 30 reps or so

big feed now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

todays work sets were....

17 inch deads

260x5

260x5

260x5

deficit

240x5











still nice slow build up 10 week goals are as follows

deficit 300kg, 280x3

17 inch 320x3

floor deadlift 320, 300x2

front squat 210

back squat 270


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff Rick. Good to see:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Great stuff Rick. Good to see:thumbup1:


cheers Ming im just training for fun at mo diet and gear arent even on point yet but will sort that before the big numbers have to be hit


----------

